# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Ամուսնություն ԱՄՆ քաղաքացու հետ

## missarmogirl

:Think:   :Smile:  Կարծում եմ շատ են այն դեպքերը, երբ Հայաստանից աղջիկն ամուսնանում է ԱՄՆ քաղաքացու հետ և իհարկե առաջ է գալիս բարդ գործընթացը. Երևի կգտնվեն մարդիկ ովքեր տեղյակ են թե ինչպես է ընթանում թղթաբանությունը և իհարկե հարցազրույցը, որը շատ որոշիչ է և ամենահուզիչ պահերից է չգիտես թե ինչ կլինի, կմերժեն թե ոչ:Կցանկանայի հնարավորինս շատ տեղեկություն ունենալ այդ ողջ ընթացքի մասին, հատկապես այն մասին թե ամուսությունից հետո երբ  ինչպես է տեղի ունենում հարցազրույցը ԱՄՆ դեսպանատանը, արդյոք հարցազրույցի ժամանակ աղջիկը մենակ է ներկայանում թե ամուսնու ներկայությունը պարտադիր է?Ինչ հնարավոր հարցեր կարող է լինեն?Ինչպես ավելի ձիշտ կլինի լինել հարցազրույցի ժամանակ և այլն: Յուրաքանչյուր ինֆորմացիա շատ կարևոր և հետաքրքիր կլինի իմանալ,հատկապես այն մարդկանցից ովքեր ինչ-որ չափով առնչվել են սրա հետ:Ես  2 ամսից ամուսնանալու եմ և շատ կարևոր է տեղեկացված լինել այդ ամենի մասին: :Smile:  :Think:  Նախապես շնորհակալություն

----------


## AMzone

> Կարծում եմ շատ են այն դեպքերը, երբ Հայաստանից աղջիկն ամուսնանում է ԱՄՆ քաղաքացու հետ և իհարկե առաջ է գալիս բարդ գործընթացը. Երևի կգտնվեն մարդիկ ովքեր տեղյակ են թե ինչպես է ընթանում թղթաբանությունը և իհարկե հարցազրույցը, որը շատ որոշիչ է և ամենահուզիչ պահերից է չգիտես թե ինչ կլինի, կմերժեն թե ոչ:Կցանկանայի հնարավորինս շատ տեղեկություն ունենալ այդ ողջ ընթացքի մասին, հատկապես այն մասին թե ամուսությունից հետո երբ  ինչպես է տեղի ունենում հարցազրույցը ԱՄՆ դեսպանատանը, արդյոք հարցազրույցի ժամանակ աղջիկը մենակ է ներկայանում թե ամուսնու ներկայությունը պարտադիր է?Ինչ հնարավոր հարցեր կարող է լինեն?Ինչպես ավելի ձիշտ կլինի լինել հարցազրույցի ժամանակ և այլն: Յուրաքանչյուր ինֆորմացիա շատ կարևոր և հետաքրքիր կլինի իմանալ,հատկապես այն մարդկանցից ովքեր ինչ-որ չափով առնչվել են սրա հետ:Ես  2 ամսից ամուսնանալու եմ և շատ կարևոր է տեղեկացված լինել այդ ամենի մասին: Նախապես շնորհակալություն


Թեմայի անվանումը, ավելի ճիշտ կլներ գրել, Ամուսնություն ԱՄՆ -ի Վիզայի հետ:   :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Թեմայի անվանումը, ավելի ճիշտ կլներ գրել, Ամուսնություն ԱՄՆ -ի Վիզայի հետ:


 :Shok: 
Երևի մտքովդ չանցավ, որ այս գրառումը կարող է վիրավորել թեմայի հեղինակին  :Wink:

----------

aerosmith (17.03.2011), Jarre (17.03.2011)

----------


## AMzone

> Երևի մտքովդ չանցավ, որ այս գրառումը կարող է վիրավորել թեմայի հեղինակին


չեմ կարծում.
missarmogirl, գրածս -ի նկատի չունեյ քեզ,  լավ գիտենք,  100 -ցի 99-ը  վիզայի համար,   :Wink:

----------


## missarmogirl

Բայց ինչու հենց այդպիսի բան անցավ ձեր մտքով? Մենք իրար շատ ենք սիրում բայց նա ցանկանում է որ մենք ամն ապրենք իմ համարէական րի թեկուզ նախնտրեր Հայաստանում.Բայց քանի որ առաջ են գալու հետևյալ հարցերը ես ցանկանում եմ տեղեկացված լինել.Ինչու եք փորձոււմ գտնել մի բացասական բան երբ մարդուն դեռ չեք ճանաչում և չգիտեք իրականությունը?  :Sad:

----------

erexa (17.03.2011), Gayl (17.03.2011), Ապե Ջան (17.03.2011), Նարե (18.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> չեմ կարծում.


Այսինքն, եթե ինքդ սիրահարվեիր մի աղջկա վրա ով ենթադրենք ԱՄՆ ի քաղացի է և ինչ որ պատահական մեկը նրան անվաներ «ԱՄՆ ի վիզա»  քո ինքնասիրությունը հեչ աջ ու ձախ չէր լինի՞ :

----------

Jarre (17.03.2011), ՆանՍ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Ghevond20

Ճիշտ ասած երբեք ամուսնալու նպատակով չեմ ստացել վիզա… Բայց մի անգամ վիզա ստացել եմ ափսոս պրոբլեմներ առաջացան և ստիպված հետ եկա Հայաստան այ որ մի հատ Էլ ամերիկուհի լիներ մեծ հաջույքով կպսակվեի հետը… Դե վիզան չեր խանգարի նորից կլքեի մեր «ՅԱՆԻ» հայրենիքը

----------


## Ghevond20

> Բայց ինչու հենց այդպիսի բան անցավ ձեր մտքով? Մենք իրար շատ ենք սիրում բայց նա ցանկանում է որ մենք ամն ապրենք իմ համարէական րի թեկուզ նախնտրեր Հայաստանում.Բայց քանի որ առաջ են գալու հետևյալ հարցերը ես ցանկանում եմ տեղեկացված լինել.Ինչու եք փորձոււմ գտնել մի բացասական բան երբ մարդուն դեռ չեք ճանաչում և չգիտեք իրականությունը?


 Լավ եկեք պարզենք ճշմարտությունը դուք հաստատ օնլաին եք ցանոթցել չէ՞

----------


## Gayl

> Լավ եկեք պարզենք ճշմարտությունը դուք հաստատ օնլաին եք ցանոթցել չէ՞


Գրողը տանի այս տեսակ հարցերը ի՞նչ կապ ունեն թեմայի հետ:

----------

aerosmith (17.03.2011), Jarre (17.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2011)

----------


## AMzone

> Այսինքն, եթե ինքդ սիրահարվեիր մի աղջկա վրա ով ենթադրենք ԱՄՆ ի քաղացի է և ինչ որ պատահական մեկը նրան անվաներ «ԱՄՆ ի վիզա»  քո ինքնասիրությունը հեչ աջ ու ձախ չէր լինի՞ :


տակիննել  կարդա. ......... :Cool: 
ես իմ անձնականը ինտերնետում չեմ քննարկում:

----------


## Ghevond20

> Գրողը տանի այս տեսակ հարցերը ի՞նչ կապ ունեն թեմայի հետ:


 Բա մարդը ասումա չգիտեք եթե ասումա չգիտեք ուրեմն պետք է չէ պարզել՞ Բայց ոնց նայում եմ դու աչքիս խնամոնց կողմից ես "կատակ" Ֆորումը դզեր կարծիքով ինչի համար է՞

----------


## missarmogirl

մեզ ծանոթացրել է մեր ընդհանուր ծանոթը և մենք հեռախոսով և ինտեռնետի միջոցով կապ ենք հաստատում երկար ժամանակ

----------


## VisTolog

> Լավ եկեք պարզենք ճշմարտությունը դուք հաստատ օնլաին եք ցանոթցել չէ՞


Ժող հիմի ի՞նչ կապ ունի ոնց են ծանոթացել, խի են ծանոթացել: 13-րդ գրառումնա լինում, որից ոչ մեկ հարցին պատասխան չի տալիս: Եթե առաջին գրառման վերաբերյալ գրելու բան չկա, ավելի լավա շրջանցեք:

----------

Gayl (17.03.2011), Jarre (17.03.2011), Ուլուանա (25.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> ես իմ անձնականը ինտերնետում չեմ քննարկում:


Պարզ է:
Բայց նա ընդամենը ուզում է տեղեկություն ստանալ, այստեղ անձնականի հետ կապված խնդիր չկա:

----------


## Gayl

> մեզ ծանոթացրել է մեր ընդհանուր ծանոթը և մենք հեռախոսով և ինտեռնետի միջոցով կապ ենք հաստատում երկար ժամանակ


Լավ եք անում, բայց դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի քո բացած թեմայի հետ  :LOL:

----------


## AMzone

> Գրողը տանի այս տեսակ հարցերը ի՞նչ կապ ունեն թեմայի հետ:


կապ ունի, թե տեղյակ չես ասեմ, դեսպանատանը հարցնում են, երբ եք ծանոթացել, ոնց, ինչ կերպեք շփվել, ինչ ժամանակահատվածով, դաժե կարողա հեռախոսազանգերի ցանկը ստուգեն և պահանջեն:

----------

Gayl (17.03.2011), Jarre (17.03.2011)

----------


## Ghevond20

> մեզ ծանոթացրել է մեր ընդհանուր ծանոթը և մենք հեռախոսով և ինտեռնետի միջոցով կապ ենք հաստատում երկար ժամանակ


  :Wink:  այ եդ ամենինչը որ դեսպանատանը ասես հաստատ քեզ կասեն քո ծանոթին ասա ՌԴ ի քաղաքացու հետ ծանոթացնի… Նմանատիպ շատ դեպքեր մերժում են ստանում

----------


## missarmogirl

ես կցանկանայի որ ոչ թե իմ անձնականից հարցեր տաք, այլ եթե տեղյակ եք իմ գրածների վերաբերյալ զրուցենք

----------

Gayl (17.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> այ եդ ամենինչը որ դեսպանատանը ասես հաստատ քեզ կասեն քո ծանոթին ասա ՌԴ ի քաղաքացու հետ ծանոթացնի… Նմանատիպ շատ դեպքեր մերժում են ստանում


Դե այլ բան չի էլ կարող ասել, եթե այդ տղան չի եկել Հայաստան:

----------


## missarmogirl

իսկ եթե դա է ճշմարտությունը , ապա ինչ ասել որ չմերժեն?

----------


## Ghevond20

> իսկ եթե դա է ճշմարտությունը , ապա ինչ ասել որ չմերժեն?


 Հարգելիս ավելի լավ կլիներ մինչեվ այս օրը մտացեիր այդ մասին… Ճիշտե հայերը սիրում են միշտ խաբել բայց ամեն սուտի չէ որ դեսպանատունը կարող է հավատալ…

----------


## missarmogirl

ես չեմ ցանկանում ստել, բայց ասեցին որ եթե ինչ որ կա այդպես ել ասեմ դեսպանատանը անպայման կմերժեն. Ուրեմն ինչ կարելի է մտածել այդ դեպքում?

----------


## Ghevond20

> ես չեմ ցանկանում ստել, բայց ասեցին որ եթե ինչ որ կա այդպես ել ասեմ դեսպանատանը անպայման կմերժեն. Ուրեմն ինչ կարելի է մտածել այդ դեպքում?


 Որ չասեմ կտրաքվեմ հազար անգամ ներող կլինես բայց ասելու եմ…
Ես որ լինեի դաբռո տվողը հաստատ կմերժեի մի պարզ պատճառով
Խի եդ մեր ՀԱՅԱՏԱՆՈՒՄ ապրող Ջեյրան տղեքը եդքան չկան որ ԱՄՆ-ից ես տղա ընտրել՞ Թե մտածում ես ենտեղ յուղ ու մեղր են բաջանում՞ + վիռտուալ սեր = ուղղակի ՇԱՀ (իմ կարծիքով) Էլ ինչ իմաստ ունի եսքան քննարկելը՞

----------

Gayl (17.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Որ չասեմ կտրաքվեմ հազար անգամ ներող կլինես բայց ասելու եմ…


Որ չասեիր ես էլ էի տրաքվելու  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ghevond20

ԳԱՅԼ ջան բա քանի կար սեր մեր եիր խառնել իրար բա ես խի համադզայնեցիր՞

----------


## Gayl

> ԳԱՅԼ ջան բա քանի կար սեր մեր եիր խառնել իրար բա ես խի համադզայնեցիր՞


Ապար դա չի նշանակում, որ կարելի է տվյալ տեսակի մարդուն անվանել ԱՄՆ ի վիզա, չնայած հետո գրվեց, որ իրան չէր վերաբերվում:
Եվ հետո missarmogirl ին ես միայն հաջողություն եմ մաղթում, ճիշտ ա ինետով և հեռախոսով սիրահարվելը այդքան էլ լուրջ չէ, բայց դա ընդամենը առաջին հայացքից, դե ամեն ինչ էլ կարա պատահի: Թե չէ ես ընդհանրապես Հայաստանը լքելուն դեմ եմ  :Wink:

----------


## missarmogirl

Դաժան էր գրածդ և ոչ հիմնավորված :Angry2:

----------


## missarmogirl

> Ապար դա չի նշանակում, որ կարելի է տվյալ տեսակի մարդուն անվանել ԱՄՆ ի վիզա, չնայած հետո գրվեց, որ իրան չէր վերաբերվում:
> Եվ հետո missarmogirl ին ես միայն հաջողություն եմ մաղթում, ճիշտ ա ինետով և հեռախոսով սիրահարվելը այդքան էլ լուրջ չէ, բայց դա ընդամենը առաջին հայացքից, դե ամեն ինչ էլ կարա պատահի: Թե չէ ես ընդհանրապես Հայաստանը լքելուն դեմ եմ



  Մերսի Գայլ եղբայր

----------

Gayl (17.03.2011)

----------


## Ghevond20

> Ապար դա չի նշանակում, որ կարելի է տվյալ տեսակի մարդուն անվանել ԱՄՆ ի վիզա, չնայած հետո գրվեց, որ իրան չէր վերաբերվում:
> Եվ հետո missarmogirl ին ես միայն հաջողություն եմ մաղթում, ճիշտ ա ինետով և հեռախոսով սիրահարվելը այդքան էլ լուրջ չէ, բայց դա ընդամենը առաջին հայացքից, դե ամեն ինչ էլ կարա պատահի: Թե չէ ես ընդհանրապես Հայաստանը լքելուն դեմ եմ


 Չէ հայաստանը լքելուն դեմ չեմ ու 1-ին հնարավորության դեպքում 1-ի գնացողը ես կլինեմ ուղղակի եսքանը գրելը լռիվ անիմաստ էր… քանի որ եթե թեմաի հեղինակը նստեր մի քիչ մտածեր կհասկանար որ կա ռեալ կյանք ու մարդիք մտածում են ռեալ իսկ եթե տենց հարաբերությունները ողջունելի լինեին հաստատ 90% հայ աղյիկները արդեն ԱՄՆ ում կլինեին…

----------

Gayl (17.03.2011)

----------


## AMzone

> ես չեմ ցանկանում ստել, բայց ասեցին որ եթե ինչ որ կա այդպես ել ասեմ դեսպանատանը անպայման կմերժեն. Ուրեմն ինչ կարելի է մտածել այդ դեպքում?


Միակ, ճիշտ վարյանտը, գալիսա եստեղ պսակվում եք, նոր գնում, կամ ենտեղից բոլոր թղթերը սաքումա, որ ուզումա քեզ հետ ամուսնանա,  անգամ ապահովագրություն, և մնացած զիրթու զիբիլները,  որ,  100 չէ,  գոնե  90 տոկոս հավանականությամբ մտնես դեսպանատուն,  

ինձ ամերիկացիքի, գիտես ինչը դուր չի գալիս,  որ իմու քոն են անում, մարդու կնիկ ռեստորանեն գնոմ, փոխեն քցվում որ հաշիվ փագեն, տան վարձը կիսովիյա,  ու մնացած  նմանատիպ զիբիլներ, կարճ ասած անկողնի ընկեր կարելի է համարել, նմանատիպ մարդկանց,  ես այս ամենը, քո պարագայի մասին չեմ ասում, ոչ ճանաչում եմ, ոչել կարող եմ ենթադրություններ անել, ուղակի վերևը միքանի կոմմենտ հնչեց դրա համար, եսել իմ տեսակետը որոշեցի արտահայտել,    ոչմեկ չփորձի ինձ համոզել, որ  արտերկրացիք ետձը չեն,  100 ից 95 տենց են, հայաստանցիների 100 ից 1 ը հազիվ տենց լինի:

----------


## Ghevond20

> Դաժան էր գրածդ և ոչ հիմնավորված


 Լավ փորցիր ինքդ հիմնաորել՞ Եթե կա մարդու հոգեբանություն ուրեմն եդ ամենինչը բոլորի համար է իսկ եթե կա օնլայն կախվածություն եդ էլ է բոլորի համար իսկ եթե կա կանոններ ԱՄՆ-ում հայտնվելու համար եդ էլ է բոլորի համար…
Մի մտածի թե ես դեմ եմ որ գնաս… եթե ունես մասնագիտություն որը քո հայրենիքը չի գնահատում ապա 1000% արժի հեռանալ եստեղից իսկ ինչ մնում է ամուսնական հարաբերություններին կխնդրեմ փորցես մի 3 ամիս հայաստանում ապրող ցանկացած տղաի հետ նույքան ժամանակ խոսես օրվա մեջ և իմ ասածիի հիմնավորումը ինքդ կասես մի 3 ամսից(ելի եմ ասում եթե քեզ միյայն ԱՄՆ չի հետաքրքրում կամ «ընտրածիտ ունեցվածքը»)…

----------


## Kita

> Որ չասեմ կտրաքվեմ հազար անգամ ներող կլինես բայց ասելու եմ…
> Ես որ լինեի դաբռո տվողը հաստատ կմերժեի մի պարզ պատճառով
> Խի եդ մեր ՀԱՅԱՏԱՆՈՒՄ ապրող Ջեյրան տղեքը եդքան չկան որ ԱՄՆ-ից ես տղա ընտրել՞ Թե մտածում ես ենտեղ յուղ ու մեղր են բաջանում՞ + վիռտուալ սեր = ուղղակի ՇԱՀ (իմ կարծիքով) Էլ ինչ իմաստ ունի եսքան քննարկելը՞


Ուրեմն բարի եղիր լռել ու տրաքվել` անհիմն մեղադրանքներւց զերծ մնալով: 

Թեման ունի կոնկրետ վերնագիր և թեմայի հեղինակն էլ կոնկրետ հարցեր է տվել, եթե որևէ մեկը կարող է օգնել հարցերով, թող օգնի, իսկ մնացածները թող բարի լինեն լռել կամ կակ մինիմում թույլատրելիի սահմանը չանցնել:
Թեմայի հեղինակի անձնականը ձեր խնդիրն չէ:

Ու սերն էլ պատվերով չէ: 
Փառք աստծո հիմա նույնսիկ Հայաստանում մարդիկ ինտերնետով են ծանոթանում, սիրահարվում, սիրում ու ամուսնանաում: Ամերիկացին էլ պակաս մարդ չէ զգացմուքներից զուրկ:

Այնպես որ թեմայից շեղումին դադար տվեք: Կոնկրետ հարցերով օգնեք մինչ բաժնի մոդերատորները կգան և կմաքրազերծեն թեմայի աղբանոցը:

missarmogirl դու էլ մի նեղվի, մարդիկ տարբեր են :Wink:

----------

Gayl (17.03.2011), Jarre (17.03.2011), VisTolog (17.03.2011), Win Wolf (17.03.2011), Ինչուիկ (17.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2011), Նարե (18.03.2011), Ուլուանա (25.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (17.03.2011)

----------


## missarmogirl

> Միակ, ճիշտ վարյանտը, գալիսա եստեղ պսակվում եք, նոր գնում, կամ ենտեղից բոլոր թղթերը սաքումա, որ ուզումա քեզ հետ ամուսնանա,  անգամ ապահովագրություն, և մնացած զիրթու զիբիլները,  որ,  100 չէ,  գոնե  90 տոկոս հավանականությամբ մտնես դեսպանատուն,  
> 
> ինձ ամերիկացիքի, գիտես ինչը դուր չի գալիս,  որ իմու քոն են անում, մարդու կնիկ ռեստորանեն գնոմ, փոխեն քցվում որ հաշիվ փագեն, տան վարձը կիսովիյա,  ու մնացած  նմանատիպ զիբիլներ, կարճ ասած անկողնի ընկեր կարելի է համարել, նմանատիպ մարդկանց,  ես այս ամենը, քո պարագայի մասին չեմ ասում, ոչ ճանաչում եմ, ոչել կարող եմ ենթադրություններ անել, ուղակի վերևը միքանի կոմմենտ հնչեց դրա համար, եսել իմ տեսակետը որոշեցի արտահայտել,    ոչմեկ չփորձի ինձ համոզել, որ  արտերկրացիք ետձը չեն,  100 ից 95 տենց են, հայաստանցիների 100 ից 1 ը հազիվ տենց լինի:


  Ինքը անպայման գալու է և այստեղկամուսնանանք հարսանիք կանենք , իսկ ինչու են քննադատւոմ ?ինչու չի լինում որ մարդիկ իսկապես սիրում են և սիրով են ամուսնանում տեկուզ ապրելով հեռու

----------


## missarmogirl

> Ուրեմն բարի եղիր լռել ու տրաքվել` անհիմն մեղադրանքներւց զերծ մնալով: 
> 
> Թեման ունի կոնկրետ վերնագիր և թեմայի հեղինակն էլ կոնկրետ հարցեր է տվել, եթե որևէ մեկը կարող է օգնել հարցերով, թող օգնի, իսկ մնացածները թող բարի լինեն լռել կամ կակ մինիմում թույլատրելիի սահմանը չանցնել:
> Թեմայի հեղինակի անձնականը ձեր խնդիրն չէ:
> 
> Ու սերն էլ պատվերով չէ: 
> Փառք աստծո հիմա նույնսիկ Հայաստանում մարդիկ ինտերնետով են ծանոթանում, սիրահարվում, սիրում ու ամուսնանաում: Ամերիկացին էլ պակաս մարդ չէ զգացմուքներից զուրկ:
> 
> Այնպես որ թեմայից շեղումին դադար տվեք: Կոնկրետ հարցերով օգնեք մինչ բաժնի մոդերատորները կգան և կմաքրազերծեն թեմայի աղբանոցը:
> ...


  Մերսի Կիտա ջան քո կարծիիքի համար :Smile:

----------


## Ghevond20

> Այնպես որ թեմայից շեղումին դադար տվեք: Կոնկրետ հարցերով օգնեք մինչ բաժնի մոդերատորները կգան և կմաքրազերծեն թեմայի աղբանոցը:


այս թեմաի անունը կակ մինիմում եկեք մի կուշտ ծիծաղենք է նախ…
հետո ես նույնխես այս ակումբի անդամ եմ և իրավունք ունեմ իմ կարծիքը արտահայտեմ
հետո Վիճակագրական տվյալներով ՁԵՐ ասած Փառք Աստծոն տևում է ամենաշատը 6 ամիս
+դրան խսքը խոսք է բացում և սա ել ֆորում և մարդիք կարող են իրենց կարծիքը արտահայտեն իսկ աղբանոցի վերաբերյալ միյայն սա կասեմ .....................................................

----------


## Ghevond20

missarmogirl քեզ բարի վիզաներ :Hands Up:

----------


## Kita

> այս թեմաի անունը կակ մինիմում եկեք մի կուշտ ծիծաղենք է նախ…
> հետո ես նույնխես այս ակումբի անդամ եմ և իրավունք ունեմ իմ կարծիքը արտահայտեմ
> հետո Վիճակագրական տվյալներով ՁԵՐ ասած Փառք Աստծոն տևում է ամենաշատը 6 ամիս
> +դրան խսքը խոսք է բացում և սա ել ֆորում և մարդիք կարող են իրենց կարծիքը արտահայտեն իսկ աղբանոցի վերաբերյալ միյայն սա կասեմ .....................................................


Այս թեմայի վերնագիրը կոնկրետ հասուն վերնագիր է, իսկ եթե դուք պատարաստ չեք ընդունել տարբեր տեսակետերից, իրադրություններից բխող վերնագրեր, դա ձեր խնդիրն է: 
Ակումբի անդամ եք, դե ուրեմն բարի եղեք հետևել ակումբի կանոնադրությանը և կոնկրետ թեմաներում կոնկրետ հարցերի շուրջ ծավալվել, այլ ոչ թե թեմայից դուրս, ոչ կոռեկտ գրառումներ կատարել: Ինչպես նաև ակումբում յուրաքանչյուր անդամ պարտավոր է հարգալից լինել դիմացինի հանդեպ:
Ինձ չի հետաքրքրում վիճակագրակա տվյլաները, ես հիմա կոնկրետ էս դեպքն են տեսնում, տեսնում եմ հարգալից կոռեկտ շարադրված գրառումով բացված թեմա ու կարևորը այստեղ դա է:
Խոսքը արտահայտելու վերաբերյալ արդեն ասացի, միայն կավելացնեմ, որ ուզում եք նմանատիպ կարծիքներ արտահայտել, գնացեք 
համապատասխան թեմա, իսկ այստեղ թեմայից դուրս գրառումներ մի կատարեք:

----------

Ariadna (17.03.2011), Jarre (17.03.2011), missarmogirl (17.03.2011), Win Wolf (17.03.2011)

----------


## missarmogirl

> missarmogirl քեզ բարի վիզաներ



  Հեգնանքդ պահիր , քանի որ ինձ չես ճանաչում ավելորդ ենթադրություններ ավելի լավ է չանես, եթե թեմային  վերաբերող ինֆորմացիա չունես , ապա քննադատելու փոխարեն ավելի լավ կլիներ , որ շրջանցեիր ուղղակի

----------


## Ghevond20

> Այս թեմայի վերնագիրը կոնկրետ հասուն վերնագիր է, իսկ եթե դուք պատարաստ չեք ընդունել տարբեր տեսակետերից, իրադրություններից բխող վերնագրեր, դա ձեր խնդիրն է: 
> Ակումբի անդամ եք, դե ուրեմն բարի եղեք հետևել ակումբի կանոնադրությանը և կոնկրետ թեմաներում կոնկրետ հարցերի շուրջ ծավալվել, այլ ոչ թե թեմայից դուրս, ոչ կոռեկտ գրառումներ կատարել: Ինչպես նաև ակումբում յուրաքանչյուր անդամ պարտավոր է հարգալից լինել դիմացինի հանդեպ:
> Ինձ չի հետաքրքրում վիճակագրակա տվյլաները, ես հիմա կոնկրետ էս դեպքն են տեսնում, տեսնում եմ հարգալից կոռեկտ շարադրված գրառումով բացված թեմա ու կարևորը այստեղ դա է:
> Խոսքը արտահայտելու վերաբերյալ արդեն ասացի, միայն կավելացնեմ, որ ուզում եք նմանատիպ կարծիքներ արտահայտել, գնացեք 
> համապատասխան թեմա, իսկ այստեղ թեմայից դուրս գրառումներ մի կատարեք:


 Բարի գիշեր Ձեզ որ ելք գդնեք թե ինչ ասեք դեսպանատանը անպայման ԼՍ ով գրեք եսել մի ամերիկուհու հետ ծանոթանամ գնամ Հայաստանից շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ :LOL:

----------


## AMzone

> Ինքը անպայման գալու է և այստեղկամուսնանանք հարսանիք կանենք , իսկ ինչու են քննադատւոմ ?ինչու չի լինում որ մարդիկ իսկապես սիրում են և սիրով են ամուսնանում տեկուզ ապրելով հեռու


դե, որ ետքամը լինի,  ուրեմնս  վիզա կտան մի մտածի, ձեզ չեն բաժանի իրարից, ես չեմ քննադատում, ես չեմ սիրում արտերկրացիներին, մասնավորապես եվրոպացիներին, բայց ինձ իրավունք չեմ վերապահում, ձեր սիրուց, կամ մնացած այլ բաներից խոսեմ, դա քո կյանքնե, ինչ կուզես կանես, ոնց կուզես կանես ում հետ գտնում ես ճիշտ նրա հետել կանես,..   մաղթում եմ քեզ հաջողություն,,  ..

----------

missarmogirl (17.03.2011)

----------


## Ghevond20

> Հեգնանքդ պահիր , քանի որ ինձ չես ճանաչում ավելորդ ենթադրություններ ավելի լավ է չանես, եթե թեմային  վերաբերող ինֆորմացիա չունես , ապա քննադատելու փոխարեն ավելի լավ կլիներ , որ շրջանցեիր ուղղակի


ՕԿ վաղը կասեմ հատուկ ձեր համար ԱՄՆ-ի դեսպանատան աշխատակիցներից մեկին կմտնի ձեր հարցերին սպառիչ պատասխաններ կտա…

----------


## missarmogirl

> դե, որ ետքամը լինի,  ուրեմնս  վիզա կտան մի մտածի, ձեզ չեն բաժանի իրարից, ես չեմ քննադատում, ես չեմ սիրում արտերկրացիներին, մասնավորապես եվրոպացիներին, բայց ինձ իրավունք չեմ վերապահում, ձեր սիրուց, կամ մնացած այլ բաներից խոսեմ, դա քո կյանքնե, ինչ կուզես կանես, ոնց կուզես կանես ում հետ գտնում ես ճիշտ նրա հետել կանես,..   մաղթում եմ քեզ հաջողություն,,  ..


 Մերսի ինֆո-ի համար, քննադատելը ձեզ չէր վերաբերվում , դուք կոնկրետ թեմայի հետ կապված եք խոսում.Մերսի բարեմաղթանքների համար

----------


## Ghevond20

http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...A1%D5%B6%D6%84
Ցիռկ սարքելու իմաստը որներ՞

----------


## missarmogirl

> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...A1%D5%B6%D6%84
> Ցիռկ սարքելու իմաստը որներ՞



 Ինչու ովքեր պատրաստվում են ամուսնանալ էլ չի կարելի աշխատել՞ , ես  երկու ամսից ամուսնանում եմ բայց դրանից հետո մոտ վեց ամիս դեո հայաստանում եմ լինելու. ուրեմն աշխատանքի հետ կապված հայտարարությունը ոչինչ չի նշանակումմ ցանկություն ունեմ աշխատելու տեկուզ և պատրաստվում եմ ամուսնանալ , եթե դրանում խնդիր ես տեսնում, ուրեմն խնդիրը քո մեջ է

----------

Jarre (17.03.2011), Նարե (18.03.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Որ չասեմ կտրաքվեմ հազար անգամ ներող կլինես բայց ասելու եմ…
> Ես որ լինեի դաբռո տվողը հաստատ կմերժեի մի պարզ պատճառով
> Խի եդ մեր ՀԱՅԱՏԱՆՈՒՄ ապրող Ջեյրան տղեքը եդքան չկան որ ԱՄՆ-ից ես տղա ընտրել՞ Թե մտածում ես ենտեղ յուղ ու մեղր են բաջանում՞ + վիռտուալ սեր = ուղղակի ՇԱՀ (իմ կարծիքով) Էլ ինչ իմաստ ունի եսքան քննարկելը՞


Ընկեր ջան մարդս մարդ լինի, ի՞նչ կապ ունի ստեղ թե նա որտեղ է ապրում: Իսկ ջեյրանի հարցում ես այդքան էլ համոզված չէի լինի, նայիր կողքերտ ու տես որ ոչ մեկը նման բացառիկ հնարավորությունը բաց չի թողնի լինի դա տղա թե աղջիկ (դրա հետ նաև դու): Վերջում էլ ասեմ որ ես այս ամենը չեմ ասում որ ես ԱՄՆ-ում եմ բնակվում այլ պարզապես պայթում եմ այսպիսի անկապ խոսակցություններից:

----------

aerosmith (17.03.2011), Jarre (17.03.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ապար դա չի նշանակում, որ կարելի է տվյալ տեսակի մարդուն անվանել ԱՄՆ ի վիզա, չնայած հետո գրվեց, որ իրան չէր վերաբերվում:
> Եվ հետո missarmogirl ին ես միայն հաջողություն եմ մաղթում, ճիշտ ա ինետով և հեռախոսով սիրահարվելը այդքան էլ լուրջ չէ, բայց դա ընդամենը առաջին հայացքից, դե ամեն ինչ էլ կարա պատահի: Թե չէ ես ընդհանրապես Հայաստանը լքելուն դեմ եմ


Գայլ ջան եկեք ընենց չանենք որ այս թեման էլ քաղականացնենք և ես քո գրածը լրիվ հասկանում եմ ու դու շատ ճիշտ ես իսկ այ հայաստանը լքելու հարցը դա ամեն մարդ ինքը գիտի, ինչի և ոնց: Ոչ մեկս էլ երազանքով չենք լքել հայաստանը (խոսքս մեծամասնության մասին է) և եթե դա արել ենք ուրեմն ՊԵՏՔ է  :Wink:

----------


## Արծիվ

Ես ինքս Հայաստանի քաղաքացի եմ (մինչ հիմա) և ԱՄՆ քաղաքացի եմ, ամուսնացել եմ ԱՄՆ-ում իհարկե կինս նույնպես հայաստանցի է և մենք ճանաչել և շփվել ենք իրար հետ դեռ հայաստանից: Ասածս այն է որ ես իմ անձնական խորհուրդը չէի տա որևէ մեկին որ առանց որևէ մարդու ճանաչելու ամուսնանա նրա հետ քանի որ դա շատ լուրջ խնդիր է, իհարկե լինում են դեպքեր որ ծանոթությունները լինում ադնակլասնիկով և այլն և գտնում են հարցի լուծման բարեհաջող ավարտը բայց դա միշտ չէ քանի որ շատ դեպքերում լինում է նաև վատը: Ես չեմ ուզում որևէ մեկի վախեցնել սրանով բայց ինչպես ժողովրդական առակն է ասում ավելի լավ է տաս անգամ չափել և հետո կտրել քան թե տրվել զգացմունքներին և սցալ գործել: Իմ կարծիքը այն կլինի որ *missarmogirl* -ը փորձ ավելի խորը նայել այս ամենին և հրավիրի այդ տղային հայաստան և նրանք կշփվեն մի որոշ ժամանակ և հետո միայն մի քիչ պարզ կլինի խորացնել ծանոթությունը թե ոչ: Ես երբեք չեմ սիրել այն գաղափրը որ մարդ ամուսնանում է հանուն ինչ որ շահի, քանի որ դա շատ դեպքերում երջանիկ ավարտ չի ունենում: Գալով այն հարցին թե ոնց պետք է ընթանա հետա պրոցեսը թե ինչպես պետք է ԱՄՆ քաղաքացի տղան կարողանա որինական կերպով աղջիկ բերել հայաստանից դա կլինի այն որ ԱՄՆ-ում բնակվող տղան պետք է անպայման *Lawyer*  տեսնի ու նրա հետ խորհրդակցելով իմանա հետագա քայլերի մասին: Կարծում եմ որոշակի գումար մուծելով lawyer-ին նա կտա նրա հարցերի պատասխանները և կօգնի լրացնել բոլոր դակումենտները: Հետո տղան կգա հայաստան և մեկ կամ երկու ամսով մնաց գործերը կշարունակի հայաստանում: Հետ վերադառնալուց անպայման պետք է հետը բերի որևէ լուսանկար իր և սիրած աղջկա հետ միասին որպիսի դա փակցվի գործերին որպիսի ԱՄՆ կառավարությունը (US Homeland Security) կարողանա հավատալ որ նրանք իրար ճանաչում են: Այսքանով կարող ես բավարարվես իսկ եթե ուրիշ հարցեր լինեն կարող ես դիմել ես կհետաքրքրվեմ և հնարավորինս կփորձեմ օգնել քեզ: Հաջողություն գործերիտ:

----------

AMzone (19.03.2011), erexa (17.03.2011), missarmogirl (17.03.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Ջան նախ ասեմ, որ երբեք չխաբես, քանի որ եթե դուք ինտերնետով եք շփվել ու այստեղ էլ նման գրառում ես բացել, իմացիր, որ երբ քեզ հարցազրույցի կանչեն, ամբողջ ինտերնետը քրքրելու են ու հաստատ տվյալներ են գտնելու հատկապես FB-ում, այդպես է եղել կոնկրետ իմ ծանոթներից մեկի հետ, ում այստեղ վիզա խփեցին, բայց Ամերիկայի օդանավակայանից դեպորտ արեցին այդ պատճառով... Հայ տղաները հաստատ ավելի լավն են, բայց եթե դուք իրար սիրում եք իրոք, միակ լավ տարբերակը իր Հայաստան գալն ու քեզ հետ ամուսնանալն է, այդ դեպքում ավելի հեշտ կգնաս ԱՄՆ, ու չնայած ամերիկացիների մասին ինչ ասես ասում են, ես ինքս գնացել եմ ու համոզվել եմ, որ իրանք այդքան էլ բութ ու անհասկացող չեն, հատկապես, երբ դա իրենց երկիր մուտք գործելուն է վերաբերում... համ էլ ինչու՞ ես դու կրակը ընկել, թող այդ տղան մտածի, ոնց անի, որ քեզ հետ լինի...

Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, եթե դու ունես լուրջ կրթություն, կամ ուզում ես ստանալ, դա էլ է լավ տարբերակ, ու եթե երբեւէ ԱՄՆ չես գնացել  ու այնտեղ այսպես ասած քո «գերդաստանը» չի ապրում, դա եւս քեզ համար առավելություն է ok ստանալու համար...

----------

Արծիվ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Jarre

Արա բայց պրորագանդան իրա գործը ոնցա՜ անում....  :Angry2: 

Խոսքս վերաբերում ա էս թեմայում և ընդհանրապես ամերիկացիներին ու եվրոպացիներին կպնողներին։ Մի հարց. եթե իրանք էտքան տուպոյ են, իսկ դուք էտքան խելոք եք, էտ ինչի՞ց ա, որ իրանք իրանց երկրում ապրում են, իսկ դու քոնում գոյատևում։ Հուսով եմ էտքան ազնվություն կունենաք ճիշտ պատասխան տալու (եթե ոչ հրապարակավ, գոնե ինքներդ ձեզ)։

Ու ընդհանրապես թեմայի հեղինակը ոչ մեկի կարծիքը չի հարցրել, թե ճիշտ ա՞ իրա ամուսնությունը արտասահմանցու հետ, թե ոչ։ Իսկ դա մեղմ ասած նշանակում ա, որ ինքը թքած ունի էտ հարցում ձեր կարծիքի վրա։ Էնպես, որ եթե կարաք հարցին պատասխանեք պատասխանեք, եթե չէ՝ բարի՛ ճանապարհ։

Իսկ թեմայի հեղինակին երկու բան կասեմ։ Տղան պետք է անպայման այստեղ լինի և արդեն դիմում ներկայացրած լինեք զագս (այստեղի կամ այնտեղի)։ Ես օրենքները չեմ ուսումնասիրել, բայց իմ ծանոթ աղջիկներից երկու հոգի ամուսնացել են արտասահմանցիների հետ և այդ տղաները եկել են Հայաստան, եթե չեմ սխալվում այստեղ զագսով ամուսնացել և ապա մտել դեսպանատուն։ Ոչ մի խնդիր չի եղել։ Ու երկրորդ՝ կարևոր է, որ սուտ չխոսես։ Դա այնքան հեշտ է քողազերծել, մանավանդ, եթե դու պրոֆեսիոնալ սուտասան չես, որ կարող ես հաշվի առնել իրենց բոլոր հարցերը և բոլորի դեպքում նույն պատասխանը տալ։ Եթե ինքը գա Հայաստան և դեսպանատանը բերեք բավական ապացույցներ, որ միմյանց երկար ժամանակ ճանաչել եք (կապ չունի վիրտուալ, թե ռեալ) և ցույց տաք փաստաթուղթ, որ ամուսնացել եք (ամուսնանում եք), ապա խնդիր չի լինի։ Իսկ հարցերը հիմնականում վերաբերվելու են քո և ամուսնուդ փոխհարաբերություններին։ Տալիս են այնպիսի անձնական հարցեր, որ կարող է պատասխանել միայն այն մարդը, ով մոտիկից ճանաչում է իրեն։ Հնարավոր է նաև առանձին առանձին հարցազրույց վերցնելը և հետո ստուգելը, թե արդյոք ձեր պատասխանները համընկնում են։

----------

aerosmith (17.03.2011), Ariadna (17.03.2011), erexa (17.03.2011), Kita (17.03.2011), Ուլուանա (25.03.2011)

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Կարծում եմ շատ են այն դեպքերը, երբ Հայաստանից աղջիկն ամուսնանում է ԱՄՆ քաղաքացու հետ և իհարկե առաջ է գալիս բարդ գործընթացը. Երևի կգտնվեն մարդիկ ովքեր տեղյակ են թե ինչպես է ընթանում թղթաբանությունը և իհարկե հարցազրույցը, որը շատ որոշիչ է և ամենահուզիչ պահերից է չգիտես թե ինչ կլինի, կմերժեն թե ոչ:Կցանկանայի հնարավորինս շատ տեղեկություն ունենալ այդ ողջ ընթացքի մասին, հատկապես այն մասին թե ամուսությունից հետո երբ  ինչպես է տեղի ունենում հարցազրույցը ԱՄՆ դեսպանատանը, արդյոք հարցազրույցի ժամանակ աղջիկը մենակ է ներկայանում թե ամուսնու ներկայությունը պարտադիր է?Ինչ հնարավոր հարցեր կարող է լինեն?Ինչպես ավելի ձիշտ կլինի լինել հարցազրույցի ժամանակ և այլն: Յուրաքանչյուր ինֆորմացիա շատ կարևոր և հետաքրքիր կլինի իմանալ,հատկապես այն մարդկանցից ովքեր ինչ-որ չափով առնչվել են սրա հետ:Ես  2 ամսից ամուսնանալու եմ և շատ կարևոր է տեղեկացված լինել այդ ամենի մասին: Նախապես շնորհակալություն


Ընդունենք ԱՄՆ քաղաքացին տղան է, ՀՀ քաղաքացին՝ աղջիկը:
1. Աղջիկը գնում է իր շրջանի ԶԱԳՍ-ը և այնտեղից պահանջում է փաստաթուղթ որն ապացուցում է, որ աղջիկն ամուսնացած չէ: (5000 դրամ)
2. Տղան գնում է ՀՀ-ում ԱՄՆ դեսպանատուն (նախապես ինտերնետով ժամադրություն վերցրնելով http://armenia.usembassy.gov/marriage.html) և պահանջում նույն փաստաթուղթը: $50
3. Տղայի անձնագիրը նոտարով թարգմանվում է: (5000 դրամ, նայած նոտարի)
4. Տղայի չամուսնացած լինելու փաստաթուղթը Apostile-ով է և պետք է հաստատվի ՀՀ արտգործ նախարարությունում: Աշխատանքային օրերն են երկուշաբթի, երեքշաբթի, հինգշաբթի, ուրբաթ ժամը 10-ից 12-ը: Մինչև այնտեղ ներակայանալը խորհուրդ է տրվում որևէ բանկում վճարում կատարել 900005163515 հաշվին (չամուսնացած լինելու Apostile-ի համար): 2000 ՀՀ դրամ + 200 ՀՀ դրամ: Հետո իրենք ասում են թե որ օրը գնաք վերձնեք:
5. Տղայի և աղջկա չամուսնացած լինելու փաստաթղթերով գնում եք Արդարադատության նախարարություն (Աջափնյակ, Հալաբյան փողոցի կարմիր բարձրահարկ շենք): Աղջիկը իր անձնագրով մոտենում  է աջ կողմում տեղադրված 2 ֆորտուշկաներից մեկին և ներկայացնում անձնագիրը, հերթապահը ինչ-որ թուղթ կլրացնի, որը ձեզ թուղթ թույլ կտա մտնել ներս: Բարձրանում եք 12-րդ հարկ Էլադայի մոտ, արտասահմանցիների ԶԱԳՍավորման գծով: Այնտեղ Էլադան ձեզ կասի, որ գնաք թղթաբանության հետևից, դուք էլ կասեք «ահա ձեր պահանջած թղթերը»: Թուղթ կտա, կլրացնեք, հետո տղան իջնում է առաջին հարկում xerox անելու այդ թղթերը, ետ եք վերադարձնում Էլադային, ինքը ձեզ օր կասի, որ գնաք (ամենաշուտը 1 ամիս): Դուրս գալուց Էլադային հիշեցրեք, որ ներքևի հերթապահի տված թղթի մեջ պետք է ստորագրի: Առաջին հարկում մոտենում եք ֆորտուշկային և տալիս այդ ստորագրած թուղթը:

……………
Հետո չգիտեմ  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (17.03.2011), Claudia Mori (17.03.2011), einnA (17.03.2011), Farfalla (17.03.2011), Jarre (17.03.2011), Kita (17.03.2011), Lem (01.04.2011), My World My Space (17.03.2011), Արևածագ (17.03.2011), Լուսաբեր (17.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2011), ՆանՍ (17.03.2011), Ուլուանա (25.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (17.03.2011)

----------


## missarmogirl

> Ջան նախ ասեմ, որ երբեք չխաբես, քանի որ եթե դուք ինտերնետով եք շփվել ու այստեղ էլ նման գրառում ես բացել, իմացիր, որ երբ քեզ հարցազրույցի կանչեն, ամբողջ ինտերնետը քրքրելու են ու հաստատ տվյալներ են գտնելու հատկապես FB-ում, այդպես է եղել կոնկրետ իմ ծանոթներից մեկի հետ, ում այստեղ վիզա խփեցին, բայց Ամերիկայի օդանավակայանից դեպորտ արեցին այդ պատճառով... Հայ տղաները հաստատ ավելի լավն են, բայց եթե դուք իրար սիրում եք իրոք, միակ լավ տարբերակը իր Հայաստան գալն ու քեզ հետ ամուսնանալն է, այդ դեպքում ավելի հեշտ կգնաս ԱՄՆ, ու չնայած ամերիկացիների մասին ինչ ասես ասում են, ես ինքս գնացել եմ ու համոզվել եմ, որ իրանք այդքան էլ բութ ու անհասկացող չեն, հատկապես, երբ դա իրենց երկիր մուտք գործելուն է վերաբերում... համ էլ ինչու՞ ես դու կրակը ընկել, թող այդ տղան մտածի, ոնց անի, որ քեզ հետ լինի...
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, եթե դու ունես լուրջ կրթություն, կամ ուզում ես ստանալ, դա էլ է լավ տարբերակ, ու եթե երբեւէ ԱՄՆ չես գնացել  ու այնտեղ այսպես ասած քո «գերդաստանը» չի ապրում, դա եւս քեզ համար առավելություն է ok ստանալու համար...


   Նախ ասեմ, որ նա ամերիկացի չէ այլ ազգությամբ հայ.Այո մեր շփումը կայացել է ինտերնետի և հեռախոսի միջոցով, բայց նա անպայման գալու է Հայաստան, մենք վիրտուալ չենք պարտաստվում անել այդ ամենը, այլ ամեն ինչ , ինչպես կարգն է պահանջում, զագս, հարսանիք.Իսկ միթե սրանից ավելի ապացույց էլ է պետք , որ մենք իսկապես սիրում ենք իրար և ամուսնանում ենք՞:

----------

Ուլուանա (25.03.2011)

----------


## missarmogirl

> Ես ինքս Հայաստանի քաղաքացի եմ (մինչ հիմա) և ԱՄՆ քաղաքացի եմ, ամուսնացել եմ ԱՄՆ-ում իհարկե կինս նույնպես հայաստանցի է և մենք ճանաչել և շփվել ենք իրար հետ դեռ հայաստանից: Ասածս այն է որ ես իմ անձնական խորհուրդը չէի տա որևէ մեկին որ առանց որևէ մարդու ճանաչելու ամուսնանա նրա հետ քանի որ դա շատ լուրջ խնդիր է, իհարկե լինում են դեպքեր որ ծանոթությունները լինում ադնակլասնիկով և այլն և գտնում են հարցի լուծման բարեհաջող ավարտը բայց դա միշտ չէ քանի որ շատ դեպքերում լինում է նաև վատը: Ես չեմ ուզում որևէ մեկի վախեցնել սրանով բայց ինչպես ժողովրդական առակն է ասում ավելի լավ է տաս անգամ չափել և հետո կտրել քան թե տրվել զգացմունքներին և սցալ գործել: Իմ կարծիքը այն կլինի որ *missarmogirl* -ը փորձ ավելի խորը նայել այս ամենին և հրավիրի այդ տղային հայաստան և նրանք կշփվեն մի որոշ ժամանակ և հետո միայն մի քիչ պարզ կլինի խորացնել ծանոթությունը թե ոչ: Ես երբեք չեմ սիրել այն գաղափրը որ մարդ ամուսնանում է հանուն ինչ որ շահի, քանի որ դա շատ դեպքերում երջանիկ ավարտ չի ունենում: Գալով այն հարցին թե ոնց պետք է ընթանա հետա պրոցեսը թե ինչպես պետք է ԱՄՆ քաղաքացի տղան կարողանա որինական կերպով աղջիկ բերել հայաստանից դա կլինի այն որ ԱՄՆ-ում բնակվող տղան պետք է անպայման *Lawyer*  տեսնի ու նրա հետ խորհրդակցելով իմանա հետագա քայլերի մասին: Կարծում եմ որոշակի գումար մուծելով lawyer-ին նա կտա նրա հարցերի պատասխանները և կօգնի լրացնել բոլոր դակումենտները: Հետո տղան կգա հայաստան և մեկ կամ երկու ամսով մնաց գործերը կշարունակի հայաստանում: Հետ վերադառնալուց անպայման պետք է հետը բերի որևէ լուսանկար իր և սիրած աղջկա հետ միասին որպիսի դա փակցվի գործերին որպիսի ԱՄՆ կառավարությունը (US Homeland Security) կարողանա հավատալ որ նրանք իրար ճանաչում են: Այսքանով կարող ես բավարարվես իսկ եթե ուրիշ հարցեր լինեն կարող ես դիմել ես կհետաքրքրվեմ և հնարավորինս կփորձեմ օգնել քեզ: Հաջողություն գործերիտ:




  Այո, ես ինքս շատ եմ մտածել այդ հարցի շուրջ և գիտակցում եմ որ կյանքի ամենալուրջ քայլերից է, նույնիսկ շատ անգամ եմ մտածել վերջ դնել մեր հարաբերություններին չնայած միմյանց շատ սիրելուն,այն մտավախությամբ, որ չենք կարողանա միասին լինել հեռավորության պատճառով, սակայն հանուն սիրո արժե պայքարել և անցնել սպասվող դժվարությունների միջով: Դրա համար ամեն դեպքում ստույգ ինֆորմացիա հավաքել և ամեն ինչի մասին տեղեկանալը կարծում եմ ավելի կօգնի

----------

Արծիվ (17.03.2011), Ուլուանա (25.03.2011)

----------


## missarmogirl

> Ես ինքս Հայաստանի քաղաքացի եմ (մինչ հիմա) և ԱՄՆ քաղաքացի եմ, ամուսնացել եմ ԱՄՆ-ում իհարկե կինս նույնպես հայաստանցի է և մենք ճանաչել և շփվել ենք իրար հետ դեռ հայաստանից: Ասածս այն է որ ես իմ անձնական խորհուրդը չէի տա որևէ մեկին որ առանց որևէ մարդու ճանաչելու ամուսնանա նրա հետ քանի որ դա շատ լուրջ խնդիր է, իհարկե լինում են դեպքեր որ ծանոթությունները լինում ադնակլասնիկով և այլն և գտնում են հարցի լուծման բարեհաջող ավարտը բայց դա միշտ չէ քանի որ շատ դեպքերում լինում է նաև վատը: Ես չեմ ուզում որևէ մեկի վախեցնել սրանով բայց ինչպես ժողովրդական առակն է ասում ավելի լավ է տաս անգամ չափել և հետո կտրել քան թե տրվել զգացմունքներին և սցալ գործել: Իմ կարծիքը այն կլինի որ *missarmogirl* -ը փորձ ավելի խորը նայել այս ամենին և հրավիրի այդ տղային հայաստան և նրանք կշփվեն մի որոշ ժամանակ և հետո միայն մի քիչ պարզ կլինի խորացնել ծանոթությունը թե ոչ: Ես երբեք չեմ սիրել այն գաղափրը որ մարդ ամուսնանում է հանուն ինչ որ շահի, քանի որ դա շատ դեպքերում երջանիկ ավարտ չի ունենում: Գալով այն հարցին թե ոնց պետք է ընթանա հետա պրոցեսը թե ինչպես պետք է ԱՄՆ քաղաքացի տղան կարողանա որինական կերպով աղջիկ բերել հայաստանից դա կլինի այն որ ԱՄՆ-ում բնակվող տղան պետք է անպայման *Lawyer*  տեսնի ու նրա հետ խորհրդակցելով իմանա հետագա քայլերի մասին: Կարծում եմ որոշակի գումար մուծելով lawyer-ին նա կտա նրա հարցերի պատասխանները և կօգնի լրացնել բոլոր դակումենտները: Հետո տղան կգա հայաստան և մեկ կամ երկու ամսով մնաց գործերը կշարունակի հայաստանում: Հետ վերադառնալուց անպայման պետք է հետը բերի որևէ լուսանկար իր և սիրած աղջկա հետ միասին որպիսի դա փակցվի գործերին որպիսի ԱՄՆ կառավարությունը (US Homeland Security) կարողանա հավատալ որ նրանք իրար ճանաչում են: Այսքանով կարող ես բավարարվես իսկ եթե ուրիշ հարցեր լինեն կարող ես դիմել ես կհետաքրքրվեմ և հնարավորինս կփորձեմ օգնել քեզ: Հաջողություն գործերիտ:


  Ինչ վերաբերում է Ձեր հետաքրքրվելուն , եթե գտնեք ժամանակ և դժվար չէր լինի , ուրախ և շատ երախտապարտ կլինեի եթե իմանայիք

----------

Արծիվ (17.03.2011)

----------


## aerosmith

> Կարծում եմ շատ են այն դեպքերը, երբ Հայաստանից աղջիկն ամուսնանում է ԱՄՆ քաղաքացու հետ և իհարկե առաջ է գալիս բարդ գործընթացը. Երևի կգտնվեն մարդիկ ովքեր տեղյակ են թե ինչպես է ընթանում թղթաբանությունը և իհարկե հարցազրույցը, որը շատ որոշիչ է և ամենահուզիչ պահերից է չգիտես թե ինչ կլինի, կմերժեն թե ոչ:Կցանկանայի հնարավորինս շատ տեղեկություն ունենալ այդ ողջ ընթացքի մասին, հատկապես այն մասին թե ամուսությունից հետո երբ  ինչպես է տեղի ունենում հարցազրույցը ԱՄՆ դեսպանատանը, արդյոք հարցազրույցի ժամանակ աղջիկը մենակ է ներկայանում թե ամուսնու ներկայությունը պարտադիր է?Ինչ հնարավոր հարցեր կարող է լինեն?Ինչպես ավելի ձիշտ կլինի լինել հարցազրույցի ժամանակ և այլն: Յուրաքանչյուր ինֆորմացիա շատ կարևոր և հետաքրքիր կլինի իմանալ,հատկապես այն մարդկանցից ովքեր ինչ-որ չափով առնչվել են սրա հետ:Ես  2 ամսից ամուսնանալու եմ և շատ կարևոր է տեղեկացված լինել այդ ամենի մասին: Նախապես շնորհակալություն


missarmogirl իսկ դու այնտեղ արյունակից ունես՞
եթե այո, ապա այդ փաստը ահաին դժվարացնում է գործընթացը, որովհետև շատերը ամուսնության են դիմում այնտեղ փախնելու նպատակով… իսկ իրանք էլ առանց չափազանցնելու շաաաաատ են տեղեկացված . շաատ շաաատ տվյալներ ունեն իրենց ձեռքի տակ.

----------

missarmogirl (17.03.2011)

----------


## missarmogirl

> missarmogirl իսկ դու այնտեղ արյունակից ունես՞
> եթե այո, ապա այդ փաստը ահաին դժվարացնում է գործընթացը, որովհետև շատերը ամուսնության են դիմում այնտեղ փախնելու նպատակով… իսկ իրանք էլ առանց չափազանցնելու շաաաաատ են տեղեկացված . շաատ շաաատ տվյալներ ունեն իրենց ձեռքի տակ.


 Ոչ, ցավոք ես այնտեղ ոչ մի ազգական, բարեկամ չունեմ և իմ համար ել հեշտ չէ հեռանալ իմ հարազատներից, որոնք բնակվում են այստեղ.Իմ միակ հարազատը այնտեղ կլինեի իմ ապագա ամոււսնու ընտաանիքը

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ինչ վերաբերում է Ձեր հետաքրքրվելուն , եթե գտնեք ժամանակ և դժվար չէր լինի , ուրախ և շատ երախտապարտ կլինեի եթե իմանայիք


Կարող եմ իմանալ ձեր սիրած տղայի կարգավիճակը ԱՄՆ-ում, այսինքն ինքը ի՞նչ ունի Green card թե US Citizen (քաղաքացիություն) ?

----------


## Արծիվ

Կարծում եմ որ տվյալ դեպքում ԱՄՆ-ում ապրող տղան պետք է շահագրգռված լինի և պետք է միջոցների ստեղծի որ դուք կարողանաք հնարավորինս շուտ հասնել նրան, իսկ եթե նա դա չի անում ուրեմն մի քիչ կասկածում եմ անկեղծ սիրո վրա: Իսկ դուք երբևիցե հարցր՞ել եք նրան թե ինչու նա չի հետաքրքրվում այս ամեն մասին, քանի որ եթե նա իսկապես դա ցանկանա ապա կարող է հետաքրքրվել, մեզ մոտ շատ կան փորձառու հայ իրավաբաններ որոնք պատրաստ են հարցի լուծում տալ:

----------


## missarmogirl

> Կարող եմ իմանալ ձեր սիրած տղայի կարգավիճակը ԱՄՆ-ում, այսինքն ինքը ի՞նչ ունի Green card թե US Citizen (քաղաքացիություն) ?


   Այո, նա citizen է և նա ինքը ասել է որ լուրջ կզբաղվի այդ հարցերով, բայց ես ինքս էլ եմ ցանկանում իմ հերթին տեղեկանալ

----------


## Արծիվ

> Այո, նա citizen է և նա ինքը ասել է որ լուրջ կզբաղվի այդ հարցերով, բայց ես ինքս էլ եմ ցանկանում իմ հերթին տեղեկանալ


Դե ուրեմն առաջինը նա պետքէ իրավաբանի մոտ գնա որպեսի նա հնարավորինս շուտ զբաղվի այդ գործով: Երկու ձև կա, կամ Fiance Visa K-1 (նշանվածների համար) կամ էլ Marriage Visa K-3 (ամուսնացածների համար):

----------

missarmogirl (18.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ես կարամ ամուսնանամ հայաստանի քաղաքացուհու հետ, ես խնդիր չունեմ և պատրաստ եմ օգնել… մենակ ուզում եմ նախապես իմանաք որ ես ամուսնացած եմ, որ հետո չասեք "բա ես չգիտեի"… OK?

----------

Արծիվ (24.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե ուրեմն առաջինը նա պետքէ իրավաբանի մոտ գնա որպեսի նա հնարավորինս շուտ զբաղվի այդ գործով: Երկու ձև կա, կամ Fiance Visa K-1 (նշանվածների համար) կամ էլ Marriage Visa K-3 (ամուսնացածների համար):


իրավաբան պետք չի… քաղաքացու հետ ամուսնանալը ամենահաստատ վարյանտն ա… INS-ի կայքում բոլոր բլանկները կա… ու եթե թաքցնելու կամ ստելու խնդիրներ չունեք, ուրեմն դրանք զուտ ֆորմալ արարողակարգ է … իրավաբան վարձում ես երբ որ քաղաքական ապաստան ես խնդրում և ապացուցելու խնդիր կա և պետք է ապացուցես որ հալածված ես ռեժիմի կողմից, կամ գեյ ես կամ էլ նման բաներ…

----------

missarmogirl (19.03.2011)

----------


## missarmogirl

> իրավաբան պետք չի… քաղաքացու հետ ամուսնանալը ամենահաստատ վարյանտն ա… INS-ի կայքում բոլոր բլանկները կա… ու եթե թաքցնելու կամ ստելու խնդիրներ չունեք, ուրեմն դրանք զուտ ֆորմալ արարողակարգ է … իրավաբան վարձում ես երբ որ քաղաքական ապաստան ես խնդրում և ապացուցելու խնդիր կա և պետք է ապացուցես որ հալածված ես ռեժիմի կողմից, կամ գեյ ես կամ էլ նման բաներ…


  կարծում եմ միևնույն է իրավաբանի միջամտությունն ավելի ցանկալի կլինի

----------


## Գալաթեա

> կարծում եմ միևնույն է իրավաբանի միջամտությունն ավելի ցանկալի կլինի


missarmogirl ջան, եթե ընկերդ իսկապես ԱՄՆ քաղաքացի է ու գալու է այստեղ քո հետևից, որ ամուսնանաք, ապա *քաղաքացին* /էն փոքրիկ իշխանի ավատարով տղեն/՞, էա թեմայի  50-րդ գրառմնան մեջ, նախորդ էջում, շատ լավ և մանրամասն բացատրեց ինչ է պետք անել:՛Ու ոչ մի լոյեռի կարիք էլ չկա:

----------

missarmogirl (19.03.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

Քաղաքացին պետքություն էլ չունի գալու Հայաստան: Գոյություն ունի K1-ֆիյանսե վիզա, որի միջոցով հարսնացուն ժամանում է ԱՄՆ 90 օրով: Մինչև վիզայի սպառվելը, երջանիկ զույգը կամ ամուսնանում է, կամ էլ հիասթափված հարսնացուն մնում է ԱՄՆ ում անօրինական ստատուսով :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.03.2011), missarmogirl (19.03.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/usc...00082ca60aRCRD

http://www.uscis.gov/files/form/i-129f.pdf

----------


## Արծիվ

Տենց էլ ա հնարավոր բայց դե ամեն մարդ ինքը գիտի ու կան մարդիկ որ ցանկանում են իրավաբանի օգնությանը դիմել որ քաշքշուկի մեջ չնկնեն այնպես որ շատ վարյանտներ կան մարդ ինքը պետք է որոշի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> կարծում եմ միևնույն է իրավաբանի միջամտությունն ավելի ցանկալի կլինի


եթե ավելնորդ փող ունես՝ այո… ես իրավաբան չեմ բայց արել եմ ընկերոջս համար… թարգմանելու էլ գնացի…

----------


## Lem

> Ընդունենք ԱՄՆ քաղաքացին տղան է, ՀՀ քաղաքացին՝ աղջիկը:
> 1. Աղջիկը գնում է իր շրջանի ԶԱԳՍ-ը և այնտեղից պահանջում է փաստաթուղթ որն ապացուցում է, որ աղջիկն ամուսնացած չէ: (5000 դրամ)
> 2. Տղան գնում է ՀՀ-ում ԱՄՆ դեսպանատուն (նախապես ինտերնետով ժամադրություն վերցրնելով http://armenia.usembassy.gov/marriage.html) և պահանջում նույն փաստաթուղթը: $50
> 3. Տղայի անձնագիրը նոտարով թարգմանվում է: (5000 դրամ, նայած նոտարի)
> 4. Տղայի չամուսնացած լինելու փաստաթուղթը Apostile-ով է և պետք է հաստատվի ՀՀ արտգործ նախարարությունում: Աշխատանքային օրերն են երկուշաբթի, երեքշաբթի, հինգշաբթի, ուրբաթ ժամը 10-ից 12-ը: Մինչև այնտեղ ներակայանալը խորհուրդ է տրվում որևէ բանկում վճարում կատարել 900005163515 հաշվին (չամուսնացած լինելու Apostile-ի համար): 2000 ՀՀ դրամ + 200 ՀՀ դրամ: Հետո իրենք ասում են թե որ օրը գնաք վերձնեք:
> 5. Տղայի և աղջկա չամուսնացած լինելու փաստաթղթերով գնում եք Արդարադատության նախարարություն (Աջափնյակ, Հալաբյան փողոցի կարմիր բարձրահարկ շենք): Աղջիկը իր անձնագրով մոտենում  է աջ կողմում տեղադրված 2 ֆորտուշկաներից մեկին և ներկայացնում անձնագիրը, հերթապահը ինչ-որ թուղթ կլրացնի, որը ձեզ թուղթ թույլ կտա մտնել ներս: Բարձրանում եք 12-րդ հարկ Էլադայի մոտ, արտասահմանցիների ԶԱԳՍավորման գծով: Այնտեղ Էլադան ձեզ կասի, որ գնաք թղթաբանության հետևից, դուք էլ կասեք «ահա ձեր պահանջած թղթերը»: Թուղթ կտա, կլրացնեք, հետո տղան իջնում է առաջին հարկում xerox անելու այդ թղթերը, ետ եք վերադարձնում Էլադային, ինքը ձեզ օր կասի, որ գնաք (ամենաշուտը 1 ամիս): Դուրս գալուց Էլադային հիշեցրեք, որ ներքևի հերթապահի տված թղթի մեջ պետք է ստորագրի: Առաջին հարկում մոտենում եք ֆորտուշկային և տալիս այդ ստորագրած թուղթը:
> 
> ……………
> Հետո չգիտեմ


Իսկ որեւէ մեկը գիտի՞` այս ամենը միայն ԱՄՆ քաղաքացո՞ւ դեպքում է, թե՞ նույն քաշքշուկն է նաեւ Եվրոպական երկրների դեպքում:
Եվ որտեղի՞ց պիտի ճշտել մանրամասները` տվյալ դեսպանատա՞ն, թե՞ իրավաբանի հետ:

----------


## missarmogirl

> Քաղաքացին պետքություն էլ չունի գալու Հայաստան: Գոյություն ունի K1-ֆիյանսե վիզա, որի միջոցով հարսնացուն ժամանում է ԱՄՆ 90 օրով: Մինչև վիզայի սպառվելը, երջանիկ զույգը կամ ամուսնանում է, կամ էլ հիասթափված հարսնացուն մնում է ԱՄՆ ում անօրինական ստատուսով


 Եթե հարսնացուի ԱՄՆ գնալուց հետո հանկարծ չամուսնացան, այդ ժամկետն ավարտվելուց հետո էլ ինչպես կարոզ է աղջիկը մնա ԱՄՆ-ում՞:Նա կամ պարտավոր է վերադառնալ հետ կամ դեպորտացիայի կենթարկվի, չէ՞

----------


## Դավիթ

Դե նայած: Դա արդեն կախված է փաստաբանի հնարամտությունից, թե ինչ ընթացք կտա գործին:

----------

missarmogirl (25.03.2011)

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Ընդունենք ԱՄՆ քաղաքացին տղան է, ՀՀ քաղաքացին՝ աղջիկը:
> 1. Աղջիկը գնում է իր շրջանի ԶԱԳՍ-ը և այնտեղից պահանջում է փաստաթուղթ որն ապացուցում է, որ աղջիկն ամուսնացած չէ: (5000 դրամ)
> 2. Տղան գնում է ՀՀ-ում ԱՄՆ դեսպանատուն (նախապես ինտերնետով ժամադրություն վերցրնելով http://armenia.usembassy.gov/marriage.html) և պահանջում նույն փաստաթուղթը: $50
> 3. Տղայի անձնագիրը նոտարով թարգմանվում է: (5000 դրամ, նայած նոտարի)
> 4. Տղայի չամուսնացած լինելու փաստաթուղթը Apostile-ով է և պետք է հաստատվի ՀՀ արտգործ նախարարությունում: Աշխատանքային օրերն են երկուշաբթի, երեքշաբթի, հինգշաբթի, ուրբաթ ժամը 10-ից 12-ը: Մինչև այնտեղ ներակայանալը խորհուրդ է տրվում որևէ բանկում վճարում կատարել 900005163515 հաշվին (չամուսնացած լինելու Apostile-ի համար): 2000 ՀՀ դրամ + 200 ՀՀ դրամ: Հետո իրենք ասում են թե որ օրը գնաք վերձնեք:
> 5. Տղայի և աղջկա չամուսնացած լինելու փաստաթղթերով գնում եք Արդարադատության նախարարություն (Աջափնյակ, Հալաբյան փողոցի կարմիր բարձրահարկ շենք): Աղջիկը իր անձնագրով մոտենում  է աջ կողմում տեղադրված 2 ֆորտուշկաներից մեկին և ներկայացնում անձնագիրը, հերթապահը ինչ-որ թուղթ կլրացնի, որը ձեզ թուղթ թույլ կտա մտնել ներս: Բարձրանում եք 12-րդ հարկ Էլադայի մոտ, արտասահմանցիների ԶԱԳՍավորման գծով: Այնտեղ Էլադան ձեզ կասի, որ գնաք թղթաբանության հետևից, դուք էլ կասեք «ահա ձեր պահանջած թղթերը»: Թուղթ կտա, կլրացնեք, հետո տղան իջնում է առաջին հարկում xerox անելու այդ թղթերը, ետ եք վերադարձնում Էլադային, ինքը ձեզ օր կասի, որ գնաք (ամենաշուտը 1 ամիս): Դուրս գալուց Էլադային հիշեցրեք, որ ներքևի հերթապահի տված թղթի մեջ պետք է ստորագրի: Առաջին հարկում մոտենում եք ֆորտուշկային և տալիս այդ ստորագրած թուղթը:
> 
> ……………
> Հետո չգիտեմ


Հիմա գիտեմ  :LOL: 

Լավ հիշեք, թե որ օրն եք գնացել արդարադատության նախարարություն, որ դրանից ուղիղ մեկ ամիս անց անձնագրերով ներկայանաք այնտեղ (եթե հաջորդ ամսվա այդ օրը աշխատանքային օր չէ, ապա դրա հաջորդ աշխատանքային օրը գնացեք): Այդ օրը Էլադան ձեզ (երկու կողմերի ներկայությունը պարտադիր չէ) պետք է գրավոր ժամադրության թուղթ տա ԶԱԳՍ (ՔԿԱԳ նոր եմ սովորել  :LOL: ) գնալու համար: Երկու տարբերակ կա: Մեկը, գնում եք կենտրոնական ԶԱԳՍ-ի պալատ («միջազգային զագսավորման պալատ»՝ Զեյթուն, թիթիզ բան ա), մեկ էլ կարող եք գնալ աղջկա (ՀՀ քաղաքացու) գրանցված թաղամասի ԶԱԳՍ-ը: Արդարադատության նախարարությունից ձեզ կարող են ասել, որ նույն օրը գնաք ամուսնանաք կամ ուրիշ օր (բանակցության արդյունքում կարող եք ձեր ուզած օրը նշանակել տալ): 
Նշանակված օրը գնում եք ԶԱԳՍ (խորհուրդ կտայի ԶԱԳՍ գնալուց առաջ զանգեք, զգուշացրեք, որ գալիս եք, թե չէ կարող է աշխատողները շուտ տուն գնան): Այնտեղ ձեզնից պահանջելու են անձնագրի պատճեները և վճարում: Վճարումը կատարվում է իրենց կասսայում 1000 ՀՀ դրամ, որին ավելանում է ծառայության արժեք 150 ՀՀ դրամ: «Վճարողի» անունը ստացականի վրա պետք է լինի ամուսնացողներից որևէ մեկինը: 
Հա մոռացա ասեմ, ձեզ հետ 2 վկա բերեք, պետք ա գալու  :Wink: 
Արարողությունը անգիր արած ձեզ կկարդա ԶԱԳՍ-ի վարիչի տեղակալը, իրար կպաչեք, նորից նույն բանը կարտասանի, հետո կգնաք պետի մոտ, որ անձնագրի մեջ ստորագրի:

Շնորհավորում եմ, ձեզ ուրախությամբ հայտարարում եմ ՀՀ օրինական ամուսիններ:

Վերջում էլ կհարցնեն, թե ե՞րբ եք մեկնելու (երևի բան ման ունեն ուղարկելու):

Ըտենց:
Հարցերի առաջանալու դեպքում գրեք:

----------

Chuk (27.03.2011), Kita (28.03.2011), Lem (01.04.2011)

----------

